# Arnold Schwarzenegger Statue Front Double Bicep



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone

Just thought this may have been of interest to you as i can see you are all avid bodybuilding fans.

I sculpted this last year to practice human anatomy, it is 1/4 scale and stands 18.25" without base.

Hope you guys like it and any opinions would be really appreciated.

Work in progress: Dorian Yates Front Lat Spread

Please visit my website at www.mattsmithdesigns.co.uk


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That is amazing mate, there is a lad on here who also does this and has done one pf paul george. Amazing work, you fancy selling one?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

how long do they take to make?

kudos for having the patience to do these as i'd imagine they can easily go wrong!


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> That is amazing mate, there is a lad on here who also does this and has done one pf paul george. Amazing work, you fancy selling one?


Thanks for the kind words mate, not sure if i can openly talk about selling on the forum but if you want to follow the link to my website and contact me that would be great. my email is [email protected] or pm if you want mate. Cheers


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> That is amazing mate, there is a lad on here who also does this and has done one pf paul george. Amazing work, you fancy selling one?


think he sells them through his website. £150 each


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

paul81 said:


> how long do they take to make?
> 
> kudos for having the patience to do these as i'd imagine they can easily go wrong!


the original in clay took me very long indeed because it is only the second sculpt ive ever done and was learning as i went. Now that it is molded i can cast one in 30min-1hr but then they need finishing which can take 1-2 days as i work full time.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats epic mate fair play to ya! arnie's front double bicep (wit his vacuum stomach thrown in) is my favourite!!!!

fancy makin a life size ava cowan one for me???............... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

they are amazing mate, would love to look like arnie back in the day....dreams can come true they say lol


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

That's awesome! All the muscle sizes and proportions are perfect.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

arosair said:


> Thats epic mate fair play to ya! arnie's front double bicep (wit his vacuum stomach thrown in) is my favourite!!!!
> 
> fancy makin a life size ava cowan one for me???............... :whistling: :whistling:


X2


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Unbelieveable, would love one of these but in all fairness £149.99 is alot of money for something eighteen inches high. Would love one if they were say 1 meter+ would look amazing next to the tv.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! That's really good. A bit steep in price but you have some skills. I checked your site and look forward to seeing the Hulk on completion.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks amazing

But in the pic loooks much bjger than 18 inches i thought it was a few feet


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats absolutely fantastic mate, good job!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

they are excellent!!! i bet arnie himself wouldnt mind buying one!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

nice


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice....

I would't mind pay for one of myself... Lemme know if it's possible


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

thanks for all the kind words, it mean a lot and is great encouragement to carry on sculpting. Dorian Yates Front Lat Spread coming soon!

I appreciate all the comments about price also but it wouldnt be worth my while doing it for any less, also if you look around £149.99 is cheap for 1/4 scale statue, total height 19.75" including the base

currently in talks to get this product produced and sell painted version, but will obviously be more expensive, skin tone version as well as bronze version


----------



## matt82 (May 20, 2011)

massiccio said:


> very nice....
> 
> I would't mind pay for one of myself... Lemme know if it's possible


This is possible but is very expensive for one off commission sculpts, you are talking a couple of thousand instead of a couple of hundred depending on size, this is due to a number of reasons and I'm one of the cheapest commission sculptors also.


----------

